# Rhd



## rhd (Jun 11, 2013)

I've debated about putting my work up on the art thread, I wanted to keep my writing and art separate, however I've realized that they're inextricably linked. My art is along the lines of concept art, having spent a lot of time at conceptart.org learning from other great artists, and found that my personal preference goes along the lines of steampunk, fantasy, costume and shamelessly appropriated aspects of other cultures, which is what a lot of lot of established concept artists and costume designers do, actually. My subjects are mostly women, and I try to make them in different shapes and sizes.
As for the process, it's mostly Photoshop. Usually I scan in an outline drawing and colour it.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay - you're quite good
My personal favourite is the last - I see something a bit Lovecraftian in it.


----------



## Asura Levi (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice portrail of red riding hood. And your art is impressive.


----------



## teacup (Jun 12, 2013)

Love the life and death one. You're really good.


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 12, 2013)

You make it sound like your doing a coloring book and calling it art.

Even if someone else is drawing the pictures, you are painting the scene.  Great color combonations, shadings, don't sell yourself short, this is really good work. Just because you're using a computer doesn't mean its easier then splashing paint on a canvas.

Somethings are easier on the computer, somethings aren't.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 12, 2013)

Red Riding Hood is excellent. The "almost too high" school girl skirt and stance is vaguely suggestive of intent of the original story of RRH, a girl too young to "meet the wolf", but curious about the woods in which he lives. She looks to me to be vexed considering the "wolf situation" with a mix of bravado and trepidation. The arm crossed at the same time suggests she is guarding herself against this kind of... situation.  Lots of stuff going on here.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 12, 2013)

SeverinR said:


> You make it sound like your doing a coloring book and calling it art.
> 
> Even if someone else is drawing the pictures, you are painting the scene.  Great color combonations, shadings, don't sell yourself short, this is really good work. Just because you're using a computer doesn't mean its easier then splashing paint on a canvas.
> 
> Somethings are easier on the computer, somethings aren't.



I think he meant that he draws the outline first, then scans it and colors it on the computer... no "coloring book" stuff.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 12, 2013)

Ireth said:


> I think he meant that he draws the outline first, then scans it and colors it on the computer... no "coloring book" stuff.



That's what I understood as well. Personally, I have a hard time staying inside the lines.


----------



## rhd (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes, I mostly do my work on paper and then scan it in and colour it on PS. This is one of my progs.
My computer's crashed badly so don't think I'll be able to use Photoshop for a while now :_( plus they've got this weird new Adobe Creative Cloud thing that removes permanent licensing, everyone has to log on and pay a monthly fee, depending on when you use it, in the long run its considerably more expensive for frequent users, and more expensive outside the US obviously. I'm only allowed to use my Photoshop dvd twice, its a bit complicated  The good news is I'll be using all the 2D tradition stationery I've collected and neglected to use. I'll have to use my camera or wait until hubby's work computer is available to scan in the stuff, all it not lost! May be this is a good thing to happen.


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 13, 2013)

Ireth said:


> I think he meant that he draws the outline first, then scans it and colors it on the computer... no "coloring book" stuff.



I think his work is great, I thought he was saying it wasn't good or wasn't art.


----------



## rhd (Sep 1, 2014)

Some of the artworks I did for fantasy book cover competitions (no wins but I did learn a lot). For example, the details for the illustration above (which I love because it deviates completely from what I usually do) would look good on paperback but never be visible for the kindle edition. Hence the perfectly reasonable rejection.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Sep 1, 2014)

seriously. talented.  I tend to paint and have no working knowledge of computer graphics at all, but these are beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jabrosky (Sep 1, 2014)

I especially like the second one. The fireflies' light provides a vivid contrast with the darkness of the night.


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 1, 2014)

No Photoshop, no problem. Have you tried GIMP? Definite culture shift, but it will do everything PS will do, though differently. And it's free.


----------



## rhd (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes, I've tried GIMP  seriously hated it, lol!I found it a tad buggy compared with Photoshop and also I don't tend to switch softwares easily, I'm pretty bad tech wise for eg., there are things in Photoshop that I discovered years after I started using it (like wow, did you know you can ROTATE your canvas while drawing?) Anyway, my computer and Photoshop are okay now, its battery actually swelled up and decided to die, but it's otherwise hanging on.


----------



## JoiceArcher (Sep 5, 2014)

I LOVE the last one, the contrast between green and orange is fantastic, it looks absolutely great! The others are really good too, especially the contrast of life and death but the facial expression is best on the last one


----------

